# Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

Ran across a article written for industrial manufacturing and automation people. There is a trade fair that is going to feature some of the assembly techniques of the Eos. The article states the Eos has a plastic trunk lid. I'm starting to see why the Eos is one of the cheapist retractible hardtop automotibles available. I thought the Eos was supposed to be an uncompromising vehicle.
http://www.automation.com/store/pdetails16825.php


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Are you refering to the inside trunk lid that protects your trunk's contents when the roof is stowed.
Need more details.... Sometimes advanced materials are good.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Looks fine to me...


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (WolfsburgerMitFries)*



WolfsburgerMitFries said:


> I thought the Eos was supposed to be an uncompromising vehicle.
> Well, the most expensive VW ever built, the Phaeton uses plastic front fenders (so does the Touareg). So, don't assume it is all about being "cheap". There might be some weight savings involved, or another reason, if in fact it really is plastic.


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (SeaTreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeaTreg* »_Well, the most expensive VW ever built, the Phaeton uses plastic front fenders (so does the Touareg). So, don't assume it is all about being "cheap". There might be some weight savings involved, or another reason, if in fact it really is plastic.

I agree, plastic has many pluses. Weight savings and a great advantage is that it won't ding or dent easily. I think plastic panels will become much more common in the future. Personally I don't have a problem with it. First time I have heard of a trunk lid being plastic though. Interesting stuff.


----------



## boxster (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_I thought the Eos was supposed to be an uncompromising vehicle.

Two issues with your premise:
1) Plastics are everywhere in vehicle production, and the variety of plastics is nearly infinite. This isn't Tupperware we're talking about. 
2) Where did you get the idea that the Eos would be an "uncompromising vehicle"? It's a VW, and an inexpensive (relatively speaking for a hardtop convertible), mass-produced one at that. If you want uncompromising, go fork out $100k for a 911 Cabrio.


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The Beetle has 4 big plastic fenders......
We have owned 2 of them since 99 and have had zero issues.
It actually is rather nice knowing that any scratch won't rust. And the panels don't dent.


----------



## red.devil (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (argh32)*

The one I saw at the auto show was metal trunk. Not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (red.devil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red.devil* »_The one I saw at the auto show was metal trunk. Not sure what you are talking about.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what i saw also


----------



## ryansux (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (hotrados)*

Is it possible that it is metal framed and plastic covered? Audi has a plastic trunklid on the A4 cab and one reason for this is so the radio antenna can be located under the trunk lid as well as being lighter so it's easier to move.


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (ryansux)*

I would assume as well that this is also for weight savings, on a convertable the rear end of a car gets very heavy when the roof is down, actually i wouldn't mind if they made the enitre roof out of plastic (obviously with a metal frame underneath it)

_Quote, originally posted by *ryansux* »_Is it possible that it is metal framed and plastic covered? Audi has a plastic trunklid on the A4 cab and one reason for this is so the radio antenna can be located under the trunk lid as well as being lighter so it's easier to move.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (sys3175)*

Had enough time to mess around with the EOS at the Denver Auto show tonight. Definitely a metal deck. I got only one negative response to it.... The woman was crazy too!


----------



## velvetwindow (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (06DeepBlack)*

PLastic intake components from porsche in 85 all plastic except from what touches the engine.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (velvetwindow)*

And so what if it was plastic? There are a lot of big plastic parts on cars these days. For example Renault uses plastic fenders and hatches.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (Son of a B...5er!)*

Well the problem with plastics is that they are less stable than metal. The polymers (flex agents) evaporate/leach out causing shrinkage/warpage and cracking over time. Its accelerated by heat sources such as the sun (like on a dashboard) effectively heating up plastic so much that the polymers are boiled out of the plastic...that's exactly why plastic shrinks, cracks and contorts as it ages.


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

My father has a 1994 Saturn SC2 (12 years old) Almost all the body parts are plastic (all 4 fenders and the doors) so this is nothing new...the plastics they are using for body parts are definetly very strong because that 12 year old Saturn looks as good as it did the day it was bought (besides a few knicks and scratches it has gotten in well over the 200,000 miles he has driven it)








Plastic body panels is something that we will all need to get used to b/c I think we will be seeing it more and more.


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

Looks like even BMW is using plastic body panels too








"Plastics material suppliers expect plastics use in fenders to explode in the next few years. But BMW didn't wait, it speced the front fenders on its new 6-Series out of GE Advanced Materials' Noryl GTX resin."
Article here: http://www.autofieldguide.com/articles/060407.html
Another couple articles...
http://www.newmaterials.com/news/434.asp
http://www.worldcarfans.com/ne...s-usa

BMW M6 is also using plastic body panels:
"The coupe's wheelbase is shorter than that of the M5 and the car has a lower centre of thanks to having a carbon fibre roof and various *plastic body panels*."
http://www.motoring.co.za/inde...95670




_Modified by gophaster at 3:09 PM 4-10-2006_


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Well the problem with plastics is that they are less stable than metal. The polymers (flex agents) evaporate/leach out causing shrinkage/warpage and cracking over time. Its accelerated by heat sources such as the sun (like on a dashboard) effectively heating up plastic so much that the polymers are boiled out of the plastic...that's exactly why plastic shrinks, cracks and contorts as it ages. 

I hope you don't teach any sort of science class, because this is not how plastics work. Heat is its enemy, but for different reasons. Polymer is another word for plastic, so if the polymers came out we would be left with air


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (Furiator)*

at least will not rust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (ryansux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryansux* »_Is it possible that it is metal framed and plastic covered? Audi has a plastic trunklid on the A4 cab and one reason for this is so the radio antenna can be located under the trunk lid as well as being lighter so it's easier to move. 

Something like that, all the antennas are concealed under the trunk lid.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (Nurendra)*

Yeah, I think I see why plastic was chosen now....at least there's no visible antennas to ugly up the car, and these new "fin" looking antennas like BMW is using are not attractive.










_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:24 PM 6-25-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ That's a cool picture, thanks for posting it.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

I think this has all been cleared up know. We have an Eos here today for Sales training, and the trunk was covered. Yes, the outer painted piece is in fact plastic. The early versions seen at some auto shows did have a metal lid. The problem is with the antenna located in the deck lid, the outer metal panel created problems with reception. That is why they decided to go plastic. 
BTW, the car looks awesome, esp with the top down!!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*

Was the individual program broght up by anyone as part of your sales training?


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

While we're at it, does the production model Eos come with the Golf-style cruise control switches (integrated into the indicator/high beam handle) or the Passat-style (separate cruise control handle)?


----------



## chrisco2001 (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The trunk lid is made of a composite instead of steal because that is where the radio/sat antenna is located. Steal would mask the waves, hence the composite trunk.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Eos has a Plastic Trunk Lid (chrisco2001)*

Here's a link that gives a little bit of background on the plastic trunk
http://www.netcomposites.com/news.asp?3625


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (JML)*

JML I don't know if this helps or not but I did find this picture of a US spec dashboard and I think Its got a seperate/dedicated cruise stalk. Sadly, the owner of the photo does not make a high resolution shot available.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/giorgios/92471545/


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The Porsche Type 997 911 Turbo has plastic fenders, too. I'll have to look it up, but it's either the same weight or 200 pounds lighter than the outgoing 996 Turbo.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Who is on First?*

Plastic trunk lids are nothing new. My Honda 600 car - the predecessor to the Civic (1972) had a plastic trunk lid. I know because







some high school kids tipped it over on its roof while I was parked near their school and the only damage was a crack to my trunk lid which was easilly repaired or replaced.


----------

